# Mail Server



## Operator_Jon (5. November 2003)

HI!
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand einen guten Mail Server kennt, der leicht zu Installieren und mit einem ausführlichen Tutorial versehen ist.

Denn:
Ich habe keine ahnung von POP3 oder SMPT...

 alot!


----------



## chibisuke (5. November 2003)

äh.. in linux/unix benutzt du einfach sendmail..

in windows...james -> http://james.apache.org/


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2003)

Von sendmail raten die meisten erfahrenen Admins ab.
Exim ist viel einfacher und sicherer.

Eine schöne Exim-Anleitung findet sich unter http://www.debianhowto.de.


----------



## Operator_Jon (5. November 2003)

Danke erstmal!

PS: Windoof!

Mal sehen was Ich bei den Links so finden kann


----------

